How to make 1M easily? - zippy786
======
xwowsersx
Make $1. Then you'll just need to make $999,999. To make $999,999, make $1 and
then make $999,998. And so on.

------
tiredwired
Get a red paperclip. Trade it for something worth a little more. Keep trading
up until you have 1M.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_red_paperclip](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_red_paperclip)

------
radicality
Start with $1k. Double it ten times somehow.

------
herbst
Drugs

